
25 Social Media Sites for Entrepreneurs - mgcreed
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2009/09/02/25-social-media-sites-for-entrepreneurs/
======
jacquesm
HN isn't on there, not sure if that is sad or good. It's funny how HN is still
so under the radar. Maybe part of that comes from the fact that it does not
have its own domain.

~~~
ciscoriordan
It's bad for the list's credibility, but I don't think it would be terrible
for HN to be mentioned on VentureBeat.

